# WeaKnees Cracks The TiVo Premiere Code



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

> WeaKnees has cracked the TiVo Premiere code, and is now shipping upgraded units with larger drives. Whereas the base Premiere integrates a 320GB drive, WeaKnees offers DVRs with up to 2 terabytes of internal storage which should net you nearly 320 hours of HD recording capacity. But wait, theres more. If you dont mind an external drive (I do), WeaKnees can provide an additional 2TB of storage.


http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-04/weaknees-cracks-the-tivo-premiere-code/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's only a matter of time.

For me I didn't plan on upgrading any of my units, but I might cancel the extended warranty on two of them and upgrade them to a 1TB , 2 platter drive. If the upgrade tools are available before the 60 day cancelation window is up.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

re-post of the re-post. Original thread here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=445839


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jmill said:


> re-post of the re-post. Original thread here
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=445839


Yeah, but it's several pages long and you'd miss out on the 5% discount I got us.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

Way to fight for us Dave!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

DVR Dude is selling a 2T drive ready to be dropped into your Premiere unit. Ebay price is $230. I've never ordered from him but he has 100% favorable feedback.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

lew said:


> DVR Dude is selling a 2T drive ready to be dropped into your Premiere unit. Ebay price is $230. I've never ordered from him but he has 100% favorable feedback.


Shoot, I'm going to have to change my Digg username (DVRDude). Not that I log in anymore.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

lew said:


> DVR Dude is selling a 2T drive ready to be dropped into your Premiere unit. Ebay price is $230. I've never ordered from him but he has 100% favorable feedback.


I've gotten drop-in drives from him before - great seller!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

lew said:


> DVR Dude is selling a 2T drive ready to be dropped into your Premiere unit. Ebay price is $230. I've never ordered from him but he has 100% favorable feedback.


I purchased a 1 TB drive from him for my parents' THD. It's been working great. He certainly seems to know what he's doing, and his prices are very fair.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ouch, some sharp pricing on the HD upgrades. $230 for the 1TB kit; they might as well get an XL.

There's a 1TB upgrade drive on ebay for $130. 2TB for $230. I think the secret's out.


----------

